# Early symptoms with IVF



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,writing this on my phone so pardon any mistakes   

A wee question. I had ET on Friday (day 2) so today is day 4 after et. I've had wee aches since, nothing major but today I have had that dull ache on my left hand side.  I usually get that when af is due so I'm getting a little concerned. 
Or if there's a separate thread which could maybe help, could you point me in that direction please?


I didn't want to spend this time worrying but I can't seem to help it. Oh I need shook.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi Emma im now 8days post transfer and can honestly say i have never been mors aware of my womb.every twinge is analysed, i drove myself bonkers for the first few days then decided i had to chill a bit. if your af is coming, its coming there is nothing you can do unforfunately but relax and enjoy being pupo.

This is a greuling process but we must chill as much as poss or our little babies first impressions of their mummies will be that we are paranoid weirdos.xxxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Too late. Already a paranoid weirdo. Thanks anyway.


----------



## BettyMax (Jun 26, 2012)

I am now 18dp3pt and had really bad cramps from about 6 days post transfer. I got a bfp on day 9 and on OTD last week. The cramps still continue. I was sure AF was on the way and it had failed but it turned out to be implantation


----------



## Moma (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm now 9dpt and still experiencing the aches and pains, which for some reason are worse in the middle of the night. 4dpt I think I was the same as you but also heavily bloated - normal PMS for me. However, no AF yet, so keeping fingers' crossed.

Will keep them crossed for you too!


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Emma.

Its so easy to tell people not to worry during the 2ww. You do need to relax and try not to stress but its easier said than done.
I found the symptoms of AF, 2WW and early pregnancy to be the same,  which may or maynot be useful or reassuring but doesnt necessarily mean AF, could be start of implantation just annoyingly it feels very similiar.

One thing i would say is dont test until OTD, as tempting as it is false results (neg or positive) can occur. Whens your OTD?

Sending hugs and baby dust xx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi wee emma,
I also had 2dt on Friday 10th and am feeling exactly the same as you. I initially had occasional stabbing pains in my ovaries (3dpt), which progressed late on day 4 & into day 5pt to cramps - just like pre AF! I felt so rubbish, tired & a bit sick that I slept from 6-9pm yesterday. Things have eased off today (6dpt), but like you I have come on here to see if I can regain my PMA. No other symptoms - but I am a bit bloated. Lovely to see the positive comments from greekgirl, bettymax, moma & doodlebear - thanks ladies from me too! My OTD is 25th - is that yours wee emma?
goodluck daizymay x


----------



## doodleBear (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Daizymay.

The symptoms you've been describing sound very familiar, i also got sore heavy boobs (sorry if tmi). 1st week in particular i felt so tired and all through ridiculously hungry. All i did was eat. Just have to keep taking it easy and follow all the advice of your clinic. One other bit of advice for you and Emma is keep off google  Wishing you all the best for the 25th


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi - i have just modified this post as I forgot to add the link to the thread in the original...
Just found this thread wee emma:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0
Chuffed to say I have 5 / 7 of the most commonly reported symptoms! Also concluded that some people have 'no symptoms at all' and BFP. We wait with baited breath!
dm x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

just reading all posts and it does make you feel better as you do feel like your going mad i am 7 day post 3 day transfer with 2 perfect 8 cell embryos donor cycle.  they told me at the clinic my donor had never failed a cycle i am so so scared i have sore boobs very sore nipples twinges and tired and so so hungry.  its so scary feel so much pressure riding on my 3rd cycle     1st miscarried   2nd bfn    hope this is the one     


good luck to you all its so emotional dare to dream hey XX


----------



## kellysteve (Jul 9, 2012)

i am 9dp3dt 2 perfect 8 cell embryos no fragmentation.. i am finding thiss 2ww so horrible.. cant seem to focus on anything. i cocieved naturaly 3times in the past so i am hoping and preying this ivf will work.  i havr few symptoms cramps till day 5 sore boobs tired and hungry ... good luck everyone xx


----------

